# Is my hops dead?



## trustyrusty (8/12/18)

I have two varieties of hops, one is growing well, kent goldings, - in pot. 3rd year...
The other, cascade, nothing has come up yet - 3rd year.

Last year, the cascade took a lot time to come out, but once it did it flew past golding in height...
Seems to be later this time, or dead.

During winter I just left in pots, and watered now and again to keep soil moist... 
Maybe got to dry and died?

I am sure it should have come out by now...

So far yeilded nothing but they say third year is about time, but I know pots no good really...

Thanks


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/12/18)

Two things can kill rhizomes overly wet and overly dry, three, if you encounter a particularly deep frost but that is out of the question. Gently scrape away some of the soil above the rhizome and see if you can see any new shoots below the surface.


----------



## altone (8/12/18)

Hard to tell, have you been repotting them into larger pots each year?
You really need to do that.
They could have dried out or got too wet and then they can rot.

I'd add a bit of Seasol or Charlie carp to all your hops and hope that Cascade pops it's head up


----------



## trustyrusty (8/12/18)

Hi no I think the golfing is gonski...
not repotted etc , the Golding in the soil was brittle, broke easy ...

No not repotted, not looked after, too much work for what I will get.. and not really interested now, if I had a pergola to grow on I would but $14.00 a 100 grams is way to go.


----------



## Lionman (12/12/18)

trustyrusty said:


> $14.00 a 100 grams



why do you pay so much for hops?


----------



## trustyrusty (12/12/18)

Good question probably got ripped off .. just had a look, clever brewing 9.95 .. need to check if I can, sure I paid 13.00 or 14.00 last time at at Sydney store


----------

